# How many eggs?



## Aneud (May 20, 2008)

I know this is an odd question but how many eggs does a good donor have to produce?

While trying to research if this was an option for us I emailed Dr. Malpani's clinic which supposingly was in need of a donor asking how this would work thinking to myself that not only would we lower our costs and we could to a try at their clinic, but we can help a couple get their dream as well. 

We had another go at IVF this summer and I produced 11 eggs (of which 8 were mature and 6 fertilized) on 300 ui of Puregon. I've just turned 30, my FSH was 6, I have been pregnant before, regular as clock and so on. The only problem I was envisioning was the fact that I am overweight and expected a refusal because of that. Instead he emailed back to say: "I am sorry, you would not be a good candidate for egg sharing. You grow enough eggs to give yourself an excellent chance of conceiving – but not enough to share, sorry." - Does that sound right or have they established I was better off paying for the full cycle?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

To me by what you say your a perfect donor/egg sharer.. At most clinics your FSH has to be under 10, your age at 30 is well in the range of 18-35.. And you produced 11 eggs last time! I cant see why you dr said


Aneud said:


> "I am sorry, you would not be a good candidate for egg sharing. You grow enough eggs to give yourself an excellent chance of conceiving - but not enough to share, sorry." - Does that sound right or have they established I was better off paying for the full cycle?


 esp as you have been pregnant! As for being over weight! Join the club hun, if your BMI is under 30 then its fine!

What clinic are you at then hun?? My first cycle of IVF I got 7 eggs far less then you. And was aloud to share this time where I got 15 eggs, I plan to share again next year and have already been accepted at the Lister.

Could you contact another clinic that do egg share?

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

PS... Forgot to say, that for egg sharing you need to produce 8 or more eggs, so thats 4 each!


----------



## Aneud (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for the information, I did think 8 mature eggs was not too bad. And they can always tweak the treatment and up the doses a bit and ultimately, if they were smart, they could have waited to see how many I'd make and then told me they were too few but to deny it to begin with... very disheartening, what would make them think I'd want to have a treatment with them under those conditions I don't know.

Dr. Malpani's clinic. The most famous IVF facility in India this was. I was interested because they were offering me a 4 tries money back guarantee if no baby sort of thing. I know, dodgy but I'm a fool... I have another clinic I can ask but I am starting to lose hope especially considering how complicated our situation is and how we need ICSI and TESE and even possibly donor ultimately if ICSI won't work in a couple more tries.


----------

